

You Are What You Eat - dmor
http://www.markmenjivar.com//projects/you_are_what_you_eat#

======
coolestcool
During the hustle and bustle of entrepreneurship it's often a challenge to
manage your diet. We look at optimizing our websites but often forget about
the importance of optimizing our health and diet. This was a good reminder
that once in a while I need to add some greens to my plate.

